# Lý do bạn nên sắm bồn tắm inax cho gia đình?



## chuyenbontam (28/2/22)

*Vì sao nên chọn mua bồn tắm Inax?*







–   Mẫu mã đa dạng: Ngày nay, Inax cho ra đời vô số mẫu mã cho khách hàng lựa chọn, kích thước phù hợp với từng loại đối tượng.

–   Thiết kế tiện lợi làm căn phòng tắm trở nên sang trọng, thoải mái, phù hợp với mọi loại không gian. Thiết kế tay vịn, điểm tựa đầu làm người dùng có thể nằm thư giãn sau ngày làm việc vất vả.

+ Bồn tắm Inax đứng: Với thiết kế tấm kính trong suốt kèm theo màn phim an toàn, thiết kế theo hơi hướng châu Âu

*Địa chỉ cung cấp bồn tắm Inax chính hãng giá tốt nhất*
Mức độ phổ biến rộng rãi thường đi đôi với sự xuất hiện của hàng giả, hàng kém chất lượng. Vì vậy mà việc lựa chọn địa chỉ uy tín để mua *bồn tắm Inax chính hãng* là điều khách hàng cần hết sức lưu ý. Tốt nhất là bạn hãy đến đại lý ủy quyền chính thức của bồn tắm nằm inax. Để được tư vấn và mua sản phẩm bồn tắm đôi chất lượng giá tốt nhất. 

Đến với Thế giới phòng tắm (*Thế Giới Phòng Tắm - Chuyên Cung Cấp Bồn Tắm, Phòng Xông Hơi*) – Đại lý cấp 1 của Inax. Chúng tôi sẽ giúp khách hàng lựa chọn được bồn tắm gia đình thích hợp nhất. Cam kết hàng chuẩn 100% đi kèm giấy chứng nhận chính hãng. Hoàn tiền nếu phát hiện hàng nhái. Giá cả cạnh tranh nhất thị trường. Miễn phí vận chuyển nội thành và hỗ trợ lắp đặt toàn quốc. 

Liên hệ hotline 0906668078 hoặc ghé địa chỉ showroom bồn tắm dưới đây:


196 Nguyễn Xiển – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội
28 Khúc Thừa Dụ – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội
Cao ốc Thịnh Vượng – 531 Nguyễn Duy Trinh – P.Bình Trưng Tây – Quận 2 – Tp. Hồ Chí Minh


----------

